# Spitfire bml 103 - low winds - released with promo today!! - new andy blaney demo



## british_bpm (Aug 7, 2014)

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-103-low-winds-volume-1 (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="BML103_Low_Winds_Banner_Fora.jpg"
data-src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/bml103_lowwoods/Forum%20Assets/BML103_Low_Winds_Banner_Fora.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/bml103_lowwoods/Forum%20Assets/BML103_Low_Winds_Banner_Fora.jpg"
data-url="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/bml103_lowwoods/Forum%20Assets/BML103_Low_Winds_Banner_Fora.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="BML103_Low_Winds_Banner_Fora.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)

THE DEFINITIVE ARTICLE, 3 OF THE WORLD'S GREATEST PLAYERS OF THESE ESOTERIC, RICH AND BEAUTIFUL INSTRUMENTS DEEP SAMPLED AS PER THE BML ETHOS TO PROVIDE EVEN GREATER COLOUR TO YOUR WOODWIND SECTION. FEATURING BASS CLARINET, CONTRABASS CLARINET AND BASS FLUTE.

*AVAILABLE NOW FOR THE AMAZING LAUNCH PROMO PRICE OF £169 (RRP £229 offer ends 1st September 2014)*

TO LEARN MORE AND/ OR BUY GO http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-103-low-winds-volume-1 (HERE).



*BML 103 – LOW WINDS* brings us even closer to reaching our first phase creating the finest most detailed orchestral library on the planet today; the *British Modular Library* project. 3 fine soloists who you will often see performing with the greatest orchestras and on the most important film scoring sessions. In this volume you will find everything you need to get up and running with simply the most beautiful, realistic, playable and inspirational low-end clarinets and flute.

Recorded to tape via the finest signal chain in the finest room. This volume contains no less than a selection of essential articulations curated by multi award winning composers and musicians. The library features multiple round robins, dynamic layers and easy to use, fully functional legato with control of vibrato. This instalment is sure to highlight what a wonderful colour these instruments can add to your work and we hope will encourage and inspire your best writing.

*But Andy Blaney can always surpass anything words can say with this seminal demo:*

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/BML%20103%20Low%20Woods/Low%20Winds%20Demo%20AB.mp3[/mp3]

Non-Flash

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/BML 103 Low Woods/Low Winds Demo AB.mp3










*ARTICULATIONS:*

*BASS FLUTE* 
Legato
Longs Non-Vib
Longs Vib
Stacmo Shorts
Tenuto Shorts (Quavers)
Flutter tongue
Overblown

*BASS CLARINET*
Legato
Longs Non-Vib
Longs Vib
Stacmo Shorts
Tenuto Shorts (Quavers)

*CONTRABASS CLARINET*
Legato
Longs Non-Vib
Longs Vib
Stacmo Shorts
Tenuto Shorts (Quavers)
Marcato Shorts (Crotchets)

13732 samples
19.9 hours
19.3 GB uncompressed WAV
11.4 GB NCW format

*AVAILABLE NOW FOR THE AMAZING LAUNCH PROMO PRICE OF £169 (RRP £229 offer ends 1st September 2014)*

TO LEARN MORE AND/ OR BUY GO http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-103-low-winds-volume-1 (HERE).


----------



## tmm (Aug 7, 2014)

Yes!!! It's finally arrived. Can't get over how good woodwinds sound in that room.


----------



## british_bpm (Aug 7, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 103 - LOW WINDS - Released TODAY!! Promo Details Enq'd*

Yes, the players are top notch and are not "doublers" but actually specialise in these instruments, so the tone is quite incredible. I have to say, I'm even surprised in the reality agility and sheer beauty of this module. I recently used one b. cl doubling most of my CB parts on a robot movie and it added such a poisonous degree of menace!


----------



## eidrahmusic (Aug 7, 2014)

Stunning sound! I have always loved the sound of the bass clarinet. Despite playing clarinet, I've never had the chance to try a bass or contrabass.


----------



## jamwerks (Aug 7, 2014)

Fantastic sound. Don't hear any phasing at all when he played through different dynamic levels, pretty amazing...


----------



## markwind (Aug 7, 2014)

I think I found my first Spitfire Purchase.


----------



## MrCambiata (Aug 7, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 103 - LOW WINDS - Released TODAY!! Promo Details Enq'd*

Don't think I'll be able to resist this bass-clarinet...


----------



## british_bpm (Aug 7, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 103 - LOW WINDS - Released TODAY!! Promo Details Enq'd*

Ok so here's a treat for you guys. Andy does us proud again...

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/BML%20103%20Low%20Woods/Low%20Winds%20Demo%20AB.mp3[/mp3]

Non-Flash

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/BML 103 Low Woods/Low Winds Demo AB.mp3


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Aug 7, 2014)

Impressive. Very proud of everything you guys are doing. Cheers C&P.


----------



## prodigalson (Aug 7, 2014)

>8o My god what a beautiful sound! 

Can we confirm the strings in this demo are Spitfire also? If so this track is as much an advert for the strings as for the low winds! 

That contrabass clarinet sounds especially stunning.

One quick question, I'm curious as to why the good ol Bassoon was omitted from this Low Winds Volume? Surely it is slightly more 'bread and butter' than the Bass Flute and Contrabass Clarinet. Will it be released in it's own volume? or in Low Winds Volume 2? 

Again, congrats on absolutely fantastic work. The complete BML Orchestra is going to be a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## british_bpm (Aug 7, 2014)

HI Prodigalson

Thanks for your kind words. Bassoons will feature in another module "Low Reeds" as detailed in this stake in the sand we made almost a year ago:

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/british-modular-library-2014-releases-announced.html

So just the Low Reeds and Additional Flutes to go to hit our target of the whole BML Vol1 done in 2014 + 2 editions of Mural..... oh and we threw some more Sable goodies in the bag too!

*Re. strings, Andy confirmed they're Sable molto vib and solo strings.*

Best.

Christian.


----------



## Rv5 (Aug 7, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 103 - LOW WINDS - Released TODAY!! Promo Details Enq'd*



british_bpm @ Thu Aug 07 said:


> Ok so here's a treat for you guys. Andy does us proud again...
> 
> [mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/BML%20103%20Low%20Woods/Low%20Winds%20Demo%20AB.mp3[/mp3]
> 
> ...



Blimey. Just bonkers how good it sounds.


----------



## pelagicoats (Aug 7, 2014)

Bought! :D


----------



## jamwerks (Aug 7, 2014)

Anxiously awaiting the "Low Reeds" module. I've got about every WW library available, and non of the bassoons sound right to my ears. The way low end stuff blooms in Air Studios, the Tuba for example, have me thinking these might be right.

Also hoping the English Horn is to my liking. Seems there are so many different sounding instruments (French, Italian?).


----------



## prodigalson (Aug 7, 2014)

> Thanks for your kind words. Bassoons will feature in another module "Low Reeds" as detailed in this stake in the sand we made almost a year ago:
> 
> https://www.spitfireaudio.com/british-modular-library-2014-releases-announced.ht (https://www.spitfireaudio.com/british-m ... nounced.ht) ml
> 
> ...



Aaah! Somehow missed this BML schedule. If the BML reeds released so far are anything to go by the Cor Anglais is going to be wonderful. 0oD 

In the meantime, can't wait to get my hands on that bass clarinet!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 7, 2014)

Ohh yes. Ohh no:( must resist!! Must pay mortgag
Only need the two recent release to complete the orchestra.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Aug 7, 2014)

Wow! Just wow! My favorite instruments done right by my favorite sample developers! The demo is stunning. I've got to figure out how I can get this AND the Euphone! Brilliant job lads! Another winner!


----------



## Damon (Aug 7, 2014)

Andy, did u add any additional eq or reverb to your demo?


----------



## ryanstrong (Aug 7, 2014)

The strings sound beautiful in the demo too! Andy, what strings were used?


----------



## tokatila (Aug 7, 2014)

If you are looking to purchase either one with a limited budget, would you choose this or should I wait for the low reeds? Aren't these more "esoteric", or are they widely used in modern film/videogame-score music?

Eventually I want to get full Spitfire template, but it's tricky if I wan't to buy them in order of importance since then I miss some launch promos. 

Currently I have Mural Vol.1, all three Albion and Reeds.


----------



## british_bpm (Aug 7, 2014)

If I may be so bold, you should trust your own taste. I have hired 10 x more bass clarinettists than bassoons because of my love for the instrument. This was born the very minute I heard _music for 18 musicians_ by Steve Reich which my dear Dad sat me down to listen to many years ago. It's part of my heritage, so it feeds into my music.

The bassoons are sounding lovely though!

Oh and Ryan, Andy tells me the strings are a mixture of Sable MV and Solo Strings.


----------



## Andy B (Aug 8, 2014)

Damon @ Fri Aug 08 said:


> Andy, did u add any additional eq or reverb to your demo?



Thanks everyone for the comments on the demo.

There's no reverb used in the demo, it's all the sound of the hall and I used a mix of Outrigger and Ambient mics.

There's a bit of EQ, which I've used to roll off some of the low (around 400Hz) and high (around 9kHz) frequencies, but only by a couple of dB and using Kontakt's built-in EQ.

Hope that helps.

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## Walid F. (Aug 8, 2014)

Oh my god, what a fucking lovely sound. Best I've heard so far in terms of low winds sampling.

You guys... Just top notch.

W.


----------



## tokatila (Aug 14, 2014)

british_bpm @ Fri Aug 08 said:


> If I may be so bold, you should trust your own taste. I have hired 10 x more bass clarinettists than bassoons because of my love for the instrument. This was born the very minute I heard _music for 18 musicians_ by Steve Reich which my dear Dad sat me down to listen to many years ago. It's part of my heritage, so it feeds into my music.
> 
> The bassoons are sounding lovely though!



Aah, just gave in. What the...The bass flute gave me such a "Rambo vibe" that couldn't resist. I sincerely hope that the Low Reeds are coming in December, otherwise I either run out of food or run out of lives when my wife kills me again.

Have you noticed btw that your demo video is not accesible through youtube video listing, or you can't find it with search. You need to know the link.


----------



## Synesthesia (Aug 14, 2014)

tokatila @ Thu Aug 14 said:


> Have you noticed btw that your demo video is not accesible through youtube video listing, or you can't find it with search. You need to know the link.



Fixed! Thanks for that note!


----------



## Heath (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm a big user of the contrabass clarinet. In fact I bought VSL's Special Winds especially for it ages ago. That's the one to beat, or match. This new library sounds good, but I'd love to hear a bit more of the contra played in its lowest register - that's the money end after all! The video demo dances around the low end a bit, but I'd like to hear more low detail and also at varying dynamics and mic positions. 

There's a knack to the contra - it's harmonically VERY rich, and frequently needs a substantial low-cut to get it to blend orchestrally. I think that's where the close mic position of the new library might come in handy, because cutting the EQ of the other positions, with their baked in reverbs, might sound a little odd. 

So, any chance of a more detailed demo?

Cheers.


----------



## Andy B (Aug 19, 2014)

Heath @ Tue Aug 19 said:


> I'm a big user of the contrabass clarinet. In fact I bought VSL's Special Winds especially for it ages ago. That's the one to beat, or match. This new library sounds good, but I'd love to hear a bit more of the contra played in its lowest register - that's the money end after all! The video demo dances around the low end a bit, but I'd like to hear more low detail and also at varying dynamics and mic positions.
> 
> There's a knack to the contra - it's harmonically VERY rich, and frequently needs a substantial low-cut to get it to blend orchestrally. I think that's where the close mic position of the new library might come in handy, because cutting the EQ of the other positions, with their baked in reverbs, might sound a little odd.
> 
> ...



Hi Heath,

I find the contrabass clarinet blends in beautifully. If you listen to my demo above you can hear its lowest note accompanied by very light strings at about 37 secs. Very rich as you say, but not at all over powering.

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## Enyak (Sep 23, 2014)

Well, I only bought Low Woodwinds last week or so. The sound of this lib is BLOODY FANTASTIC! You could use the bass flute alone entirely outside of an orchestral context too, if you wanted. Not that I would. And the bass clarinet? Wow, what a 3D sound.

I also noticed that in this lib there's also no "speed" slider anymore for the Legatos. Yet, it is perhaps the most connected-sounding and agile legato in a Spitfire lib yet. Are you guys doing something new? Coincidence? Bug?


----------



## Andy B (Sep 23, 2014)

Enyak @ Tue Sep 23 said:


> Well, I only bought Low Woodwinds last week or so. The sound of this lib is BLOODY FANTASTIC! You could use the bass flute alone entirely outside of an orchestral context too, if you wanted. Not that I would. And the bass clarinet? Wow, what a 3D sound.
> 
> I also noticed that in this lib there's also no "speed" slider anymore for the Legatos. Yet, it is perhaps the most connected-sounding and agile legato in a Spitfire lib yet. Are you guys doing something new? Coincidence? Bug?



Thanks :D The lack of speed slider in Low Winds is a mixture of having found new ways of programming ambient legato and the fact that they're all solo instruments. The speed slider will almost certainly remain for sections as it's harder to tie down the point at which the interval change happens.

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## Mahlon (Sep 23, 2014)

Andy,
That demo is great. Love the writing.

Mahlon


----------

